

Show HN: My (Refactored) Tech Aggregator - cpayne624
http://alltech.io

======
sixQuarks
Impressive design. It's obvious you spent a lot of time on the usability.
While impressive, I don't see myself coming back to this. For me personally,
there's a lot of stuff going on in the page, and it feels a bit overwhelming.
What's the use case you had in mind?

